# Fernie or Whistler in December?



## Cormier (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey guys

So the Girlfriend and I are Intermediate snowboarders, the gf hasn't been to a big mountain before. Looking at a few destinations this winter... just looking for some input!

My top two choices are Whistler or Fernie. We're looking at going in early December so I was wondering about the condition differences between the two. I've heard Whistler can get rain early in the season... I don't want to book and wish we went later but I want to avoid the x-mas season rush and it would be easier for us to get holiday time while we're still in 2012. Also wondering about accommodations there, nightlife, trail availability, etc, really any info!

We were initially just looking at driving to Tremblant but western destinations are not unaffordable compared to QC

We were gonna book relatively soon as theres crazy start-of-season package deals

Any tips or experience would be great!


----------



## futurefunk (Jan 3, 2009)

Go to Fernie. Beginning of December is early for Whistler. It's always hit or miss but why take the risk if you have two options available.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I live fairly close to Fernie and usually attend a Judo competition there early Dec. I don't think I have made that drive once where it hasn't been puking snow over there. Fernie is like right on the Western edge of the Rockies and therefore when storms roll in from the west coast they kinda just hang there getting stuck on the Rockies. So it just dumps there for days sometimes.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I went Whistler Dec 15 last year as an intermediate boarder and had a fantastic time. The high alpine was open, but only it hadn't been open really long. Whistler is top tier in North America, in terms of terrain and the village scene. 

I'd go as late in December as you can but before Xmas and it's really a bargain. Early december is pushing it but mid december or later is a great value and still pretty good snow. 

Whistler has amazing deals on if you book by October 15, you can stay for example at the fairmont for I think 199 per night and can that bundled with a cheap flight. The fairmont is a great location, ski in/ski out, pools, bar service while you sit in the hot tub, great atmosphere, and so on. 

For a first trip for your girlfriend out west I'd say go whistler (and strongly recommend the fairmont at current prices) unless you're hunting perfect snow conditions in which case you'd sacrifice the various other benefits of Whistler for the snow.


----------



## tesla (Oct 9, 2012)

Whistler is great, but it gets TOO crowded during December due to holidays.


----------



## Cormier (Sep 18, 2012)

Ya that's why we were looking a going like dec 3-8 or something, shouldn't be too busy then right?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Cormier said:


> Ya that's why we were looking a going like dec 3-8 or something, shouldn't be too busy then right?


Whistler's not that busy mid-december - everybody's saving their cash for Xmas, which is why they have these massive promotions and deals, to encourage people to go there. It's also relatively quiet in the week or two after new years.

Looking at your dates, especially if you are going to be there during the week as opposed to on the weekend, I really doubt you'll have an issue with crowds during the week for any of the three weeks prior to Xmas.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I can't speak for Whistler, but I was at Fernie Dec 10th or so last year.

It was still in early season conditions, meaning the main runs were open but some of the bowls were closed. We had a slow start last year though so maybe December is typically full bore?!? Also Fernie can get rain too, though not likely in December.

For night life, it's pretty tame. A couple bars/pubs in town but otherwise best to hang out in the hot tub and prepare for another day on the slopes.

You can get really good on mountain lodging deals in December. We've stayed at the Wolfs Den a few times now, and it's certainly not fancy, but it's got everything we needed (including a shared BBQ on the back deck) and I think the rate last year in Dec was something like $50-60 a night (in mid season it's typically in the high $100s).

Westjet has a seat sale on right now too. If you're coming from Toronto check prices out of Hamilton airport they can be upwards of $100 cheaper depending on the flight. Airport fees are lower there. I'd be tempted to book the flight but hold off on booking any hotels until a little later. If Fernie hasn't been dumped on you could stay in Banff instead and board at Lake Louise and Sunshine. Or do a few days there and a few at Fernie.

BTW all of the above mentioned hills have excellent learning areas. Pretty much the whole lower half of Fernie is a learning area, tons of terrain that's not too steep, mild Blues and some greens. Lake Louise is great but the main lower lift area can get busy. Nakiska would be another one with tons of learning space.


----------



## Cormier (Sep 18, 2012)

Ya I've been looking at all the seat sales -- Air Canada had one through Whistler as well...

I'm looking at booking with Skican, I've heard they have good deals and can hook up airfare and such for discounts too

I think I'm pretty sold on Fernie, just wondering where to stay now. We'd be looking for somewhere close to the lifts with nice ammenities like a good hot tub area and preferably a kitchen


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Cormier said:


> I think I'm pretty sold on Fernie, just wondering where to stay now. We'd be looking for somewhere close to the lifts with nice ammenities like a good hot tub area and preferably a kitchen


I would 100% sacrifice interior finishes to be right on the hill. Some of the hotels right at the base are older inside, but they have hot tubs, good board lockers, etc.

I've stayed at the Wolfs Den and the Griz Inn. The wolfs den doesn't have kitchens, but it's cheaper. The rooms have beer fridges and there is a BBQ you can use. I brought cereal and milk for the mornings, and we BBQd ribs and steak for dinner. You have to get creative though and it's easier for me being able to pack everything in the car.

The Griz Inn is a little more expensive but we stayed in a two bedroom unit with our friends in the summer. The main floor kitchen units are FULL KITCHENS. Plus there was lots of room to spread out for 4 people. Not sure if their smaller units have kitchens.

If you stay in town it's only a 5-10 minute drive to the hill. If it's puking snow that drive could turn into 45 mins as everybody gets up to the mountain, gets parked, etc.

Again I would STRONGLY suggest staying on the hill.

RCR is the owner for Fernie and can book lodging, lift tickets, airfare, etc. all from the one site.

The griz inn has a 1 bed condo unit in early Dec for $208 a night.

Lizard Creek Lodge has a room with a kitchen for $150 a night and you get the 6th night free.

Banff Lake Louise Fernie Kimberley Hotel Vacation Packages - Lodging


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

I hate crowds and lift lines more than anything so I say Fernie especially if your riding during the weekends....probably a hell of allot cheaper too.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Plus here are some pics I took at Fernie last year with my camera phone... 

December 10th...

















January 22nd...

















March 18th...









Did somebody say the North America had no snow last year? We didn't get the memo...


----------



## Cormier (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips!

I did an online quote from RCR usin a cheap room @ the lizard, dec 2-7 with 5 day lift tickets came out to $1074 for both of us. Airfare to cranbrook with aircanada was $1057 round trip for both of us. Westjet was more and didn't go to cranbrook only Calgary.

Ill have to see how CanSki deals stack up to these prices!

Also thinking of spending a bit of time in Vancouver on the way back, CanSki is apparently flexible and most of the flights have a layover there anyways

Poutanen -- thanks for the pictures it looks awesome! We're most definitely goin to say on the hill-- the GF is concerned about hot tub availability too so we'll be sure to check into that


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah I am heading to Fernie this year for sure! I'll be staying in Kimberly with my bro and driving to Fernie. It's a little bit of a drive, but free bed is a bonus. If people are heading there would love to ride with some people.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

atr3yu said:


> Yeah I am heading to Fernie this year for sure! I'll be staying in Kimberly with my bro and driving to Fernie. It's a little bit of a drive, but free bed is a bonus. If people are heading there would love to ride with some people.


Yeah I've got an open invitation to any forum member to PM me when anyone's heading to Fernie. I'll be there 4-5 times this year at least...

Was in Kimberley last year and the hill is okay. Faces the wrong was to get any sun at the end of December on the back side. Which is too bad because there are some STEEP glades back there. Fun stuff! The front side is too much of a funnel it needs a big improvement before I'll be back.


----------



## Cormier (Sep 18, 2012)

Ya free bed would be a bonus for sure

You've got a NS avatar -- what board are you going to use out there? I was a little worried about my Proto in the pow but I'm sure it'll hold up 

It'd be nice meeting with whoever was down there going to a drink in town or whatnot -- there's always much to be had when getting in touch with the locals especially


----------



## Cormier (Sep 18, 2012)

Found a pretty awesome comparison chart of Fernie vs. Whistler conditions throughout the season based on local reports going all the way back to the mid-90s

Fernie and Whistler Snow Conditions

Talked to Skican yesterday, they're going to email us a quote in the next day or two


----------



## BHaze (Oct 16, 2012)

Just goto Revelstoke


----------



## Cormier (Sep 18, 2012)

I would but I was there last year!


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

Cormier said:


> I would but I was there last year!


ALL the more reason to Go back!!! ;-)

but PERSONALLY... I would go to fernie. although you are going with the lady so you might find the night life in whistler more suited to this vacation.

Alternataively you can come back with me in january.... i think im going back. Fuck Big White. No way I can be less than 2 hours from Revy and NOT go there.... I would be riding Big White the whole time thinking "why the hell am I not hiking the north peak and charging down greely bowl....."


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Cormier said:


> Ya free bed would be a bonus for sure
> 
> You've got a NS avatar -- what board are you going to use out there? I was a little worried about my Proto in the pow but I'm sure it'll hold up
> 
> It'd be nice meeting with whoever was down there going to a drink in town or whatnot -- there's always much to be had when getting in touch with the locals especially


Sorry, just saw this now. Yeah I am rocking the NS avatar as I thought that I what I was going to buy this season. I really need to change it to something more neutral as I ended up buying a Ride Berzerker. 

If there a few members going to end up in Fernie, we should try to pick a mutual time. I would love to ride or hang out with some people!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

atr3yu said:


> If there a few members going to end up in Fernie, we should try to pick a mutual time. I would love to ride or hang out with some people!


Sounds good to me! If the snow's good we'll probably head to opening weekend on Dec 1st, otherwise we're in Banff around the 12th and then hopefully Fernie or KH the weekend before xmas!


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Sounds good to me! If the snow's good we'll probably head to opening weekend on Dec 1st, otherwise we're in Banff around the 12th and then hopefully Fernie or KH the weekend before xmas!


Weekend before x-mas could very well be doable for me. Dec 1st is the first sneak peak weekend at White Water and I won't be missing that! As the we close in to the date I will know more.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

atr3yu said:


> Weekend before x-mas could very well be doable for me. Dec 1st is the first sneak peak weekend at White Water and I won't be missing that! As the we close in to the date I will know more.


Yeah I'm a couple years in to trying to convince my GF that xmas day is a great day to spend at the hill. Everybody else will be at home so we could have the whole hill to ourselves! She'll probably want to hang out with the neighbours little kid but I say snowboarding takes the cake for xmas day activities...


----------



## Cormier (Sep 18, 2012)

Haha Marc I thought u were set on big white for sure! 

Looks like Fernie is going to be a popular destination! I definitely couldn't convince my GF to do Xmas day lol. Ill let all you guys know how the conditions are if we end up there next month!

Keeping my eyes on the snow reports in the area as well -- if there's anyone in that area that can advise, it would be welcome!


----------

